# Indoor training????



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Finding an indoor training facility ????*

I have googled tons of terms. Is there a way to find an indoor facility in ones state??

We don't have it as nice as you west coast guys, this is actually an exit strategy of mine. Wish I had it under way currently, I think it has the ability to make money.

-Slyder


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry if i come across as being a little harsh, but FUCK indoor snowboarding, and FUCK 'training'.

They are increadibly wasteful projects, and about as close to snowboarding as blow-up dolls are to real partners.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya it was a bit harsh but thats ok.

This is not all about training. As many of you know this is also about family time for me and my kids. Plus since we are new to the sport, 1 yr on our boards, I thought it would be a cool trip and learning/training experience as well. I wasn't looking for indoor snow, more Snowflex and a ramp with a pit to practice jumps.

It just seems the midwest IE Wisconsin has no facilities of this type. 

-Slyder


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

i live 15 minutes out of milwaukee i would love to know if there are any around as well.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

slyder said:


> Ya it was a bit harsh but thats ok.
> 
> This is not all about training. As many of you know this is also about family time for me and my kids. Plus since we are new to the sport, 1 yr on our boards, I thought it would be a cool trip and learning/training experience as well.
> 
> -Slyder


In that case, why not a trip to a genuine ski resort? Being outside is much, much more of a cool experience than in a glorified freezer on crap 'snow'.

However, the plastic hills seem not as much of a waste of resources, and i would provisionally recommend those if there are no other options.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

if you and your kids want to get better with your "grabs" then go snowboarding at an actual hill. i really dont understand why you're obsessing over indoor practicing when the real thing is 100x more helpful on the learning curve.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This was mainly meant for off season, summer, pre-season training kinda thing. We are a long way from snow here in Wisconsin. When it does become our snowboard season we are on the regular hills as often as we can. 

DimeK2 where do you ride. Last year we were mainly at Cascade as my kids were free, I"m the dad and the boys are 13 & 14 just so you know a little about me if you already didn't. This year the family got season passes for Alpine, and we are making a long weekend to the UP Iron Mountain and maybe 2 trips to Tyrol Basin and that will be this seaons game plan.

I'm gonna call a few of the local board shops and see if they know of any training like this. I"m also calling Salto to see if they will allow the bounce boards during open gym, that would be cool. Otherwise Midwest Twisters in Hartland might be a tramp option as well.

-Slyder


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

slyder said:


> This was mainly meant for off season, summer, pre-season training kinda thing. We are a long way from snow here in Wisconsin. When it does become our snowboard season we are on the regular hills as often as we can.
> 
> -Slyder


The best 'training'(just to let you know, snowboarders avoid that word, it has connotations of competitive seriousness) for off-season, summer, and pre-season is just to get your kids skateboards and let them rip the local skateboard parks. The balance and timing is much more exact than it is in snowboarding, and will give the kids a huge advantage. many, if not most of the pros skateboard in the summer

Its also much cheaper, and much less damaging to the environment.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input. My kids love snowboarding but hate skateboarding. So what is a better term, off season work? Again fairly new and still learning terms, do's/dont's and the neuances of the sport.

Their summer sports take up a lot of time, so like I said before, this is just some family fun kind of training. They just like to mess around and have fun, plus if it helps them get better that is a plus.
I can deffinately see where skateboarding would help tons. We also have 2 pretty good skate parks that are close. 

We'll keep looking and if we find something cool. If not it was still a good topic of discussion during the forums slower time. 

-Slyder


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with training. With snowboarding, winter is always too short and summer too long. The less time you have to spend simply building your core muscle strngth and control the more time you get to have fun trying new things on the snow.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with the word training, nor is there anything wrong with indoor training facilities. Snowboarding is a big enough sport to include every type of rider. This is an inclusive sport, largely because of the crap that older snowboarders than I put up with to be accepted at the ski resorts. (Not that we always made that easy for them.) If a person wants to spend tons of money and time working at a facility to learn how to do grabs or rotations without the risk of injury, they're not being morons or betraying snowboarding.

I'd love the opportunity to try some bigger jumps and tricks in a controlled environment before I ruin myself on the hill and can't ride for the rest of my season due to a broken leg or something.

Because that isn't available, try working on core strength, flexibility and balance in the summer. Find sports that the kids enjoy that maximize those areas and keep them in shape. That way when winter does come around, learning is faster even with your limited days.

Of course if you want to plan a summer vacation, here's a place: Woodward at Copper


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

live near water? wakeboarding is very fun too!


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

lupine said:


> There's nothing wrong with the word training, nor is there anything wrong with indoor training facilities.


except that they are endemic of the same type of amazing luxury and waste that is producing Global Warming and killing snowboarding as a whole.

Keeping a huge area like that cold in the summer and making crap snow just so that some kids who can't be bothered to do a summer sport can enjoy winter in +20 degree weather is insane. Living in the mountains, i don't expect an indoor surf facility to be made so that i can wear shorts and get barreled in February. Especially if that directly contributed to, say, water pollution in a surf spot.


I'm of the opinion that If someone wants to enjoy the privilege of snowboarding, they should also take care to ruin the ecosystem we depend on.

besides, like i said before, snowboarding on artificial snow is like making love to a blow-up doll.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Instead of riding indoors, have you thought about moving west? I mean if your that serious about snowboarding where you want to ride all year round, it's something to consider.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

thats a good point. I didn't want to come off like all we want to do is ride. Again this was just an idea of pre-season training and something I can do with the kids. As new riders any training to get better prior to the season is valuable.

The kids and I are looking forward to the next seasons sport as well. Baseball is done, football is almost over and we are to short to play with the rock. Plus in this economy I'm not doing anything. My wife's company just laid off 170 employees. The long weekend trip I've been saving for all this year might get canceled. Those funds may need to go elsewhere.

-Slyder


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

daughter's buds...skiers, boarders, skate and bmx's hit up Sky High Sports

but if you got a ice skating rink...just hit up the Zamboni


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah the ice rinks leave mounds of snow outside all the time...just get a few buddies and a truck and take a few loads to a local hill and set up your rail. We do it all the time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys this is hilarious and timely.

My boys and I went to our local board shop. I got to talking with one of the guys that regularly helps us. He is doing this exact thing TONIGHT







We have a ice rink next town over. Thought to invite myself over but he said they do this all the time. 
I may have to look into this for an afternoon of fun :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

slyder said:


> thats a good point. I didn't want to come off like all we want to do is ride.


no, not at all. The desire to want to improve isn't a bad thing, i just don't think the costs of going to in indoor facility is justifiable. 

Ideally, any other board sport will help. Skimboarding, surfing, ets. I began skateboarding so that i could keep my balance in the summer. If your kids are not into that, indo boards are also great for balance training and leg strength.




> Baseball is done, football is almost over and we are to short to play with the rock. Plus in this economy I'm not doing anything.


Why not just continue training for baseball and football? Those sports are more competition-oriented and require 'training'. The training is also cheap and accessible, the opposite of going to an indoor place. 

Besides, most sports you do will have cross-over benefits for snowboarding. Just keeping your kids active will be a boon.

Please understand, i am also an instructor who is concerned about the future of snowboarding. I teach people how to get better so that they can enjoy snowboarding more. And i can't recommend indoor facilities.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> except that they are endemic of the same type of amazing luxury and waste that is producing Global Warming and killing snowboarding as a whole.


Do a little research, indoor training facilities don't use snow and aren't cooled down. We're talking about places like this: http://www.woodwardatcopper.com Not places like Ski Dubai.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry, here in Japan indoor hill means a giant refrigerator. I don't have a an environmental beef with dryslope.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

I respect your environmental friendliness but I feel you are being a little too harsh, even if he was looking for a cooled indoor facility. Snowboarding itself, with all the resort making, road building into mountains, chair lift installations, tree chopping and deliberate heating of lodges when its -20 outside aint too eco-friendly too. Neither are snowmobiles into the backcountry, unless we do some hike up there, live in a tent big mountain Jeremy Jones thing.

And what if one prefers winter sports instead of summer sports and does not like an artificial slope? You are the one harping on thats its "not like the real thing" only to go and suggest other activities even further off. You have everyright to disagree with this whole "ski dubai" business of course, but you come across as angry and quite condescending. I do not work in an indoor ski place, by the way.

What is wrong with the word "training"? I am unaware that snowboarders as a group aschew the word. Its only the competitive ones that associate it with competition and beating others. Cant you train to bone out a grab more, get better riding switch or to dial in more jump and jib tricks so you can make more out of your precious short season in an actual mountain? I train all the time, to make my lousy self better, so that I can have more fun, not to win contests. Its not a zero-sum contest. Many people ride for fun, not for respect. 

And the worst thing in snowboarding, is to have someone tell you that there is a "correct way" to go about your shred.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Thad Osprey said:


> I respect your environmental friendliness but I feel you are being a little too harsh, even if he was looking for a cooled indoor facility.



Sorry, i feel our current situation is harsh, as is the fact i have seen my onw home mountain lose 3 weeks od season and tons of snow due to global warming. THAT is harsh.



> Snowboarding itself, with all the resort making, road building into mountains, chair lift installations, tree chopping and deliberate heating of lodges when its -20 outside aint too eco-friendly too.


This is very true. Things are slowly changing, and resorts are starting to be managed in a slightly more environmentally way. And i am critical of that as well. But they are still a much more eco-friendly option than having everyone go out into the BC on their own.



> Neither are snowmobiles into the backcountry, unless we do some hike up there, live in a tent big mountain Jeremy Jones thing.


I am no fan of snomobiles



> And what if one prefers winter sports instead of summer sports and does not like an artificial slope?


The by all means, move to a place where you can enjoy it. Its unrealistic in this day and age to waste tons of resources on luxuries like climate-controlled facilities when you can enjoy what is immediately at hand. That is what people have been doing for centuries, and i see no need for our generation to have some sore of special right to environmental degradation just to satisfy some self-indulgent desire. We have done enough damage already because of it. I would like to see some restraint, especially of it means more nature and less damage to our already messed up climate.



> You are the one harping on thats its "not like the real thing" only to go and suggest other activities even further off.


Like what? I have suggested skateboarding and football/baseball, all of which can be done in the person's locale (and are also much, much cheaper)



> You have everyright to disagree with this whole "ski dubai" business of course, but you come across as angry and quite condescending. I do not work in an indoor ski place, by the way.


You are right, i am angry at what we are doing to the world. As for condecending, i disagree to what extent we as first-world people are entitled to damage the earth in support of our hobbies.



> What is wrong with the word "training"? I am unaware that snowboarders as a group aschew the word. Its only the competitive ones that associate it with competition and beating others. Cant you train to bone out a grab more, get better riding switch or to dial in more jump and jib tricks so you can make more out of your precious short season in an actual mountain?


Well, i just call that 'snowboarding'. Its natural to want to get better. Training puts it in the frame of mind that there is some kind of goal. If so, what is it?



> I train all the time, to make my lousy self better, so that I can have more fun, not to win contests. Its not a zero-sum contest. Many people ride for fun, not for respect.


Then we have the same idea. I just don't see the object of 'training' as any different than 'snowboarding'



> And the worst thing in snowboarding, is to have someone tell you that there is a "correct way" to go about your shred.


Sure, but there are wrong ways. Especially if those ways are destructive to the very nature snowboarding depends on, be it fun or environmental.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

I've said my piece and wont go on any further except for this post, afterwhich I do not want to belabor this argument. I still respect it much you are so enthusiastic about enviromental consciousness. You should do something about golf courses world wide, and carbon emissions in the US, China and India cos they are the ones taking away your 3 weeks of snow. Moving somewhere else is not practical for lots of people. Not everyone has the luxury to move to pow country in Japan. Skateboarding and baseball are not even more further removed than the "blow-up doll" you claim indoor shredding to be. 

If you wanna snowboard in summer, subsitute snow comes to mind, not an activity that comes without strapping into your board. How environmentally unfriendly an indoor ski place is is also highly dependent on the "greenness" of its power generation. I hope you dont patronise large air conditioned shopping malls when the eco-friendliness of the town's electricity generation is in doubt then. Cycle, dont drive, unless its an electric car, or wait, maybe thats bad too. I hope you never used a plastic bag in the last 2 years. Somewhere along the way, environmental friendliness has a practical limit before it becomes uncomfortable for most people. And yours is a doctrinaire extreme (although I would also reluctantly admit, its only people like you that have a realistic chance to save the earth). 

And of course training has a goal cos getting better is often a pre-requisite for calling something "training. You train to jump higher, spin steezier, boardslide easier etc. Otherwise its not trainng, its going through the motions. Whatever the case is, if you choose to call it snowboarding, and others use the word training, its a matter of semantics. Competitiveness is an attitude, not a function of one's vocabulary command. Maybe the word "practice" suits you better? You are an instructor right? And somewhere along the way you must be assigning drills and exercises to get people to ride better. Think thats what alot of people are doing. 

Like you, I also want more snow and for our winters to be longer. But I'm quite inclined to side with those who would enjoy themselves in an indoor facility. Not that they are entirely right. But there is (to me) simply no better substitute, than substitute snow on an indoor slope (I know you disagree). Theres other ways to contribute to eco-friendliness to try to make up for it. Do forgive me. I'm biased that way. Cos deep inside, I'm a snowboarder first, and the "greenie" in me is a distant second. 

Yours respectfully,

Master G.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Thad Osprey said:


> I'm a snowboarder first, and the "greenie" in me is a distant second.


Thats why our world is fukked. I don't see how you can separate the two, any more than a surfer can ignore the trash floating in his waves.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The world isn't fucked. We could pump every bit of oil out of the earth, dump it on all the rainforests, and ignite it with nuclear bombs and the worst we would do is kill off humans and alot of other animals. After all that the world will barely skip a beat. In a thousand years you would never know what had happened. What you really want to save is is your own ass. You don't want the earth to be warmer for your own selfish reasons.

I am not someone that thinks we should do what ever we want with out thinking of the consequences but the "save the planet" mantra is disingenuous.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

john doe said:


> The world isn't fucked. We could pump every bit of oil out of the earth, dump it on all the rainforests, and ignite it with nuclear bombs and the worst we would do is kill off humans and alot of other animals. After all that the world will barely skip a beat. In a thousand years you would never know what had happened. What you really want to save is is your own ass. You don't want the earth to be warmer for your own selfish reasons.
> 
> I am not someone that thinks we should do what ever we want with out thinking of the consequences but the "save the planet" mantra is disingenuous.


if we are going to debate environmental ethics, we should move to a new thread.

As for your deduction, yes, environmental protection is essentially self-protection. But so is stopping a murderer from killing your family.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

*Indoor training*

I coach an indoor snowboard program in brooklyn, NY. We use trampolines with multiple foam boards to practice motions and tricks from easy basics to high risk aerials. We also use a flat box to train and stay in shape for the up coming season for more info send me a message.


----------



## NELIB (Apr 4, 2010)

I know im a little late but i havent been on this forum sinced i joined a while ago. But longboarding is as close to snowboarding as i can get when there isnt snow on the ground. alot softer than a rigid skateboard and alot smoother too, find the right board and you can do the long drawn out carves, tight quick turns and bomb steeps all day long in the middle of july.


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

I had never been to an indoor place before this year but where I live right now there are a bunch of indoor places around and they run all year so you can get your fix in the middle of the summer too. It feels a bit strange at first being indoors but it's great to be able to tune up there before going off to the real mountains. Of course even the biggest ones are still quite small in terms of vertical but there is plenty of good jibbing to be found indoors.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Longoboard pumping is very good for your core muscles...work your legs in the gym, and do some cardio if you keep in shape doing other sports it won't take long to get back in shred-shape.
I'm 45...I fear a fall in the skate park more than anything..and being unable to ride powder..so I stick to longboard and Freebord sometimnes. But mostly climb a lot.


----------

